# WTF are "Dot on shaft" guitars?



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I see them all the time on Craigslist/Kijiji...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

DOS is now Carparelli guitars. He changed the name after a few years. Korean made with a ton of different designs. Not much resale value


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, that was fast! Thanks for the quick info.What was behind the Dot On Shaft name? Kind of a bizarre handle for a guitar....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I never understood that one either.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Awful name.Ya, there's been a few fanboys on this site, but 3 months later they're trying to sell them off.Never played one personally, not crazy about the esthetics of most of them, and I think at one point they tried to pass themselves off as a CAnadian guitar company, which IMO is in bad taste.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He explained it as some kind of quasi spiritual thing that clearly meant far more to him than the guitar buying public


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

They had a shop in Barrie but it didn't last too long. The guitars were nothing special IMO. They list a couple of their Canadian dealers as 'Bolton's Menswear' and 'Gospel Text Bookstore'....WTF?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> He explained it as some kind of quasi spiritual thing that clearly meant far more to him than the guitar buying public


i remember that- i read the explanation someplace, but it was even more confusing than the name alone. made no sense to me at all.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

It still sounds like a condition that you need to see a doctor about. Definitely one of the worst brand names I've ever heard of.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://carparelliguitars.com/main/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/

This is what the guy is doing now....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess he got rid of those Dots on his Shaft?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol! You guys are giving me some good laughs, thanks. It is the strangest name for a guitar (or any) brand I've ever heard. There's certainly plenty on the used market. Must be hard to move 'em because of the name alone.


----------

